# Film School Review Section REVAMP - INPUT NEEDED



## Chris W (Jun 3, 2017)

In the next month or so the Film School review section on FilmSchool.org will go under a complete revamp.

I'd love to get some input from the members on the site on how to improve it.

I'll be adding the ability to also REVIEW a film school based on:

Alumni
Campus
Career Assistance
Coursework
Equipment
Professors
???
Any other criteria that you'd find it helpful to review a film school on?

Also currently the following INFO is included with each film school listing:

Concentrations
Degrees offered
Tuition Range (I'll probably be nixing this one and replacing it with the actual current tuition price)
GRE Required?
Portfolio Required?
Film Copyright
Minimum GPA
SAT Required
Minimum SAT score
Application deadline
???
Any other INFO that you think would be good to list with the school?

The WIKI pages for the school will be going away as that separate application is no longer supported by the developer. It's not a huge loss as most people didn't use them anyways and the information can be incorporated into the main film school listing. I've converted the neat WIKIs like the application deadlines and interview questions to articles.

I'll also be getting rid of the separate International school category and putting them all in Graduate, Undergraduate, and Short Term and then having categories within them for the school's countries.

Any other ideas that you might have on how to improve the listings would be great.

There will also be a lot of other great new features that I'll go over in another post when the new system launches.

Hope everyone is having a great summer.


----------



## Chris W (Jun 18, 2017)

Chris W said:


> I'll be adding the ability to also REVIEW a film school based on:
> 
> Alumni
> Campus
> ...



No one has any input on any of this?


----------



## Chris W (Jun 18, 2017)

For example this is how it'll look in the new review system:



 

And you'll also be able to rate in an increment and not just a 5 star rating:



 

So if there are any other criteria you'd like me to include the feedback would be great.


----------



## Chris W (Jun 29, 2017)

New review system is up and running.  I'll do a write up on all the cool features soon.


----------



## Chris W (Jun 29, 2017)

Chris W said:


> New review system is up and running.  I'll do a write up on all the cool features soon.



Here it is:

NEW Film School Review System


----------

